# Bubble-loving Fancy Tail Guppies



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Started stocking my son's 20 gallon with his fish of choice yesterday. Added 8 Fancy Tail male Guppies. Will eventually have 14 or so.

I can't believe how much they love playing in the air bubble stream! It's hilarious to watch them. 

I have a 6-inch microbubble stone in there, very near the back wall. They line up and take turns running along the back wall, through the bubbles. I had to place a net over the small opening between my two HOBs so they don't get blown out the top. The air stream blows them up toward the surface, with a fair amount if force. Some don't make it through and they come back and join the group on that side to try again. LOL!

Now, one of my Cories has joined in.


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

Gotta love 'em.


----------

